# Appreciating and Loving Opera Is Hard Work



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

Why is it that no other generation of opera lovers has found the need for &#147;making opera 'relevant&#148;' to their particular era? These silly modern so-called &#147;directors&#148; are simply trying to cash in on needlessly and unimaginatively stating the obvious because they haven’&#146;t the wit to do anything else. Opera houses seem to think that “novelty” will rebuild their audience base. This smacks of desperation.

Let’s face it folks: appreciating and loving opera is in fact hard work (most of the time). It must be studied and learned if it is to be appreciated through either diligent listening of recordings or score analysis. Without knowledge of hard things, only easy things will be pursued.

Opera has a great history and a proud tradition, and that legacy was not created by pandering to the tastes of airheads and junkies who have never seen an opera before.

Claire


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

they have no other way of making it more accessible. they cannot change education or the media so they experiment in what capacity they have.

if they did f all maybe it would be even less accessible.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I know an opera company which 'tinkers' with the story (I know because I was there) in the belief it makes it more interesting for its subscribers. This company understands its subscribers and if they get bored they won't re-subscribe.

So better to tinker with a story than for the opera house to close.


----------

